# Exhaust Leak at Adapter Plate



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I noticed my motor being much louder than usual and found this exhaust leak (see video). This is a 2017 Mercury 60HP 4 stroke that is out of warranty with 143 hours.
I was wondering if I could repair it somehow and avoid having to pull the powerhead and replace the adapter plate ($750 +/- for the part).
I feel certain this is the result of some sort of corrosion from poor bonding or a broken bonding strap which I had all of them replaced at the 100 hour service last summer. 
Could this be welded and hold up for a few years?
I'm open to any ideas.

Link to video:


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Since I got zero response or ideas I'll post where this went next for the benefit of anyone that has a similar issue in the future.
I ended up taking it to what I think is the best local dealer because of all the certifications the mechnics have and the fact that they are paid above average for this area in order to retain them. A happy employee generally does a better job. I was given a quote of $3600(+/-) which would be worst case if all the potential parts involved needed to be replaced, this included labor. Only after pulling the powerhead would there be any definite determination as to what would need to be replaced. At this point all of the parts are allegedly available. Based on current delivery times here the parts should arrive 4-5 days after ordering. The total time for this is 2-3 weeks.
The cause of this failure I was told is corrosion due to a break in a couple of bonding straps. One termination wasn't readily visible but passed the "tug test" when I looked at them a few months ago. Apparently I need to do a better and more often job of inspecting these straps/wires.
I'll continue to post as I get more info from the shop.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Did the shop offer any theories on why this happened with such a low hour motor?


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

m32825 said:


> Did the shop offer any theories on why this happened with such a low hour motor?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Lol, sorry for the short attention span theater. I read that post, then went back and read the first post, then watched the video and by that point lost track of the fact that I already knew the answer to my question! Very frustrating to have such a high dollar issue on such a low hour outboard.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

m32825 said:


> Lol, sorry for the short attention span theater. I read that post, then went back and read the first post, then watched the video and by that point lost track of the fact that I already knew the answer to my question! Very frustrating to have such a high dollar issue on such a low hour outboard.


No worries. I have the attention span of a bumblebee.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Just got a call from the shop now that they have the motor apart.
It seems that it's NOT a corrosion issue at all, but a heat issue. The housing around the driveshaft is scorched as well. There are or could be a lot of factors in this, like the prop that was on it when I bought it wasn't the right one, I did have some overheats, and there may be an issue with the load the motor is pushing. I definitely remember some the overheats on a mudbar last year and I'm prone to take too much stuff with me. This could turn out to be a self inflicted issue.
In addition I asked for the trim pump to be replaced since it is really crusty and could go at any time. Now is the time to replace it.
The totla cost is up close to 5K


----------

